# Travel Visa



## EchoTheDrifter (Sep 5, 2016)

I traveled to Salem, MA this past weekend and had a blast. On my way back home, I decided to cut through Canada. I've been to Canada a few times in the past, and always had my passport stamped, whether I came in via a border crossing or an airport.

This time, when I crossed into Canada, the officer scanned my passport, asked me some questions, then seemed to wave me through. It wasn't until I was at a rest area between Montreal and Ottawa that I was flipping through my passport and realized that he didn't give me a visa.

Did he forget?
Did they stop issuing visas?
Did I misinterpret his wave-through and was I in the country illegally?

Even if they changed policies, it kinda sucks because it's one less stamp in my admittedly pretty barren passport. Also, what if I had been pulled over by a cop for speeding? But more importantly, I don't want to try to cross into Canada at some future date and find out that I somehow got in trouble for not having a visa this time around. I like Canada, and if I can ever figure out a way to do so legally, I might emigrate there some day. Since I'm not sure why I didn't get a stamp, I'm feeling a little paranoid that this might come back and bite me in the ass some day.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 5, 2016)

Moved from 'general gear discussion' to 'general banter'.


----------

